# Some questions on kidding



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so I just got back from the barn and nightly feeding when I noticed something weird - 

My nd "daisy" is due to kid on January 28th. We have a confirmed pregnancy of at least twins. SHe is HUGE! I swear she is just as wide as she is tall (ok she is a shorty) but I just can't believe how fast she has grown.

Anyway, when she turned to walk away I noticed..... her coochy coo was open a little and pink. Now I know that a week ago it was completely closed. 

Do they tend to "open"? Even only half way through pregnancy? I don't have a digital at the moment cause my hubby takes it to work during the week - but open???

This is just to weird - and mabey it is normal - I don't know! Please someone tell me.

I have never had a pregnant goat before and am SOOOO not ready for her to deliver now. I saw my buck mounting her in August and all of it, but there is always the possibility I guess that she was preggers before I got her.....

Someone please tell me what to do.

She is eating and drinking, a little shyer then normal - but other then that ok.

Thanks
Al


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well if she is carrying multiples then yes it could happen. And I know what you are describing, Mia did that but I can't remember how far along she was.


when scaned did the vet give you an idea how far along she looked?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It sounds normal to me. Both of my does had multiples and weren't "open" like you describe. But I have seen others who were, so I'm sure it's perfectly fine :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, if they are not due until Jan 28, I would say that is NOT normal. She is way to far away for this. Is it possible that the due date is wrong? I have three does that are having at least twins, and they are due in the very early part on jan, Jan 1, and one 3rd. Nether of them are open at all.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacy - no the vet did not give me an approximate gestation, as she had never done goat ultrasounds before! 

Daisy has kidded a single birth before I got her, so this is really new to me and all my others are first freshners.

No one else looks "open" like that so was curious.

Thanks All!


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

I have 3 pygmies that are due December 6-10th and as of last week, their rear ends were spread open and pink showing. I had one last year that I thought the baby was going to fall out for at least 2 weeks before she kidded because she was that loose. When she laid down it looked like the baby was coming out. I wonder if she is further along than you think though since I have only seen this happen in the last month of pregnancy.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Usually, with all my girls the later in their term they got the more swollen in the rear. As far as being open, is she swollen? If so, then it's her movements causing her to open...because of the swollen tissue. Tilly was like this for a month before she delivered...and she had twins. Your doe still has a while to go...so watch her,especially if you are not sure of her due date.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry I read it wrong, it was late lol.

I would guess the due date is wrong then. Is her udder filling?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good point Chelsey.

The udder developement would be a good indication either way


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No her udder is not filling and she is not "swollen" per say, just open about an 1/8th - 1/4" open. you can see the pink from the inside, but that is it.

I saw her being bred so I really think that I have the right due date, as a buck wouldn't "breed" a bred doe would he???

Ah man!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes a buck can and will breed a bred doe if given the chance. Most of the time the does will not stand for the buck so you don't see that happening often.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OHHH man - that means maybe I need to get the kidding stall ready like yesterday???

When I "saw" her be bred it was about 2 weeks after I got the both of them. But she had been with another buck prior to me getting her. 

Crap - I am going to be so mad if she was bred prior to me getting her.

Thanks to everyone who is helping me. Hopefully I can get pics of her this weekend.

Allison


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> Well, if they are not due until Jan 28, I would say that is NOT normal. She is way to far away for this. Is it possible that the due date is wrong? I have three does that are having at least twins, and they are due in the very early part on jan, Jan 1, and one 3rd. Nether of them are open at all.


I agree, I have 3 due in 3 weeks and they're just starting to look swollen back there. The one I have due 1-28 doesn't even look pregnant yet. If she's as huge and wide as you say with a swollen vulva then I think she's got less than a month to go if not very soon!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

kelebek said:


> OHHH man - that means maybe I need to get the kidding stall ready like yesterday???
> 
> When I "saw" her be bred it was about 2 weeks after I got the both of them. But she had been with another buck prior to me getting her.
> 
> ...


Oh and I've had does continue to breed months after settling and still kid by their first breeding due date so it sounds like to me, that the breeding you witnessed was nothing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Even though she is not swollen? 

There is no swelling what so ever - just open a bit.

She is so big that she can barely jump up on the spools anymore!

Here's another question - Do goats typically sit like dogs?

I walked around the corner to feed tonight, and my dear Chloe was sitting like a dog. I started rolling laughing at her. She is my little itty bitty pygmy that I rescued! LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz - 

I just looked at your post of your girl who was bred about the same time as mine and mine is huge compared to her.

I think she might have been bred before I got her!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have a picture of her backend? if you can't post it on her I can help.

Pictures of her udder area would be helpful too.

If she is that big she is NOT making it to January let alone January 28th


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am having hubby bring the camera home this weekend. We own a body shop - so during the week he takes it there so he can use it at work.

I have been looking on line but I can find no pics of goat fetal development to compare the ultrasound that I saw the end of September with.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I have one let me give you the link


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.bouncinghoofs.com/fetusdev.html


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well if the ultrasound was true to size when I saw it on the 29th of September, she would have been about 2-21/2 months gestation then, so she would have about a month or so left in gestation - and that does put her bred before I purchased her.

How crappy! I really wanted my buck to be the papa! LOL! And I have no idea who the dad is not except that he was a nigerian!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

2 - 2 1/2 gestation would mean she has at least 2 1/2-3 months to go not one month.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I ment when the ultrasound was done which was the 29th of Septmeber.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok MY BAD! goodness can't I read! :roll: :doh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you tell that I am panicing. I don't have the kidding stall done yet, and I am supposed to go out of town this weekend. But looks like I have to much to do.

She would be about 4 or so months gestation - not 2 1/2.

If you go to my website and click on does, there is a pic of daisy and you can see there she is even a bit rounded, and that was taken very eary October, she is at least double if not triple of that now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> I walked around the corner to feed tonight, and my dear Chloe was sitting like a dog. I started rolling laughing at her. She is my little itty bitty pygmy that I rescued! LOL!


after looking at your website - Daisy is no pygmy. She is Nigerian Dwarf and she looks pregnant in that picture. (you usually can tell at 3 months - they just POP out) So yah if those pictures were taken in October that would go right with the timing you believe her to be on.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

*Ligaments*

Check her ligaments......if you don't know how, picture your hand with thumb folded over the pinkie and the remaining three fingers spread as wide as possible. Your middle finger is her spine, the outer fingers are her ligaments. That's the way they are positioned and they run along the top of her rump, from spine to pin bones. Run your open hand firmly but gently down her back with thumb and fingers on iether side of her spine, from the top of her rump until you run out of goat. About three to six inches from her bottom you'll feel the ligaments. Try this on an open or newly bred doe first as they're easier to find, being very firm in an open doe....like very strong rubber bands. The closer a doe gets to term the softer those ligaments get. When she's within 12 hours of kidding, they disappear altogether. (Bear in mind, she can kid 11 hours and 59 minutes after they disappear or 10 minutes later! We're talking about a species who's main pleasure is driving us nuts, remember.) Good luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey - Yes Chloe is a pygmy and daisy is a ND. Chloe the blond pygmy was the one who was sitting like a dog.

Funny thing is - I have 2 daisy goats - 1 is pygmy (the one that broke a horn last week) and then 1 that is ND.

So - what do you think - do you think that she will kid earlier then the January 28th??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well then I am totaly confused on which goat I was looking at on your website.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you looked at Daisy when I talked about Chloe sitting. 

But the one that I am so worried about kidding early - or should I say mabey on time but didn't know she was pregnant - is Daisy the Nigerian Dwarf. I only have a pic of this Daisy on the website.

I am attaching the 2 pics of her here for you. The first was taken the end of August right after I got her. The next was taken the beginning of October.

Now she is 2-3 times rounder then in the last picture!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I just easily get confused! thanks for clearing it up for me


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I have an ND doe due Jan 23rd who just got enormous over the past week. Like - swallowed a watermelon truck enormous. They do get to looking very preggers kinda early on sometimes. If she's not all bagged up - you're probably just expecting multiples. woohoo!

Kristen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I know by ultrasound we have at least two. This is her second kidding - and her first freshning, she had a single. 

Now if she was bred to my buck, which is what I have been thinking and due the 28th of January, he is "known" for throwing triplets and quads. Now I am not sure if that is the doe side or his - but POOR Daisy if she has anymore then 2!


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

The doe determines litter size and the buck determines gender.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Let me show you a fat doe...
















She kidded triplets about a month later.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That pic of Fushia sitting is PRICELESS!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok maybe she is normal then! LOL! She is HUGE!!!

Daisy is not that big!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well some pictures of her would help but i say still be on the look out in the next month just in case.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will try to get them this weekend! 

Stacey - you need to get some rest - you are always on here :0)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe, yah well I am addicted what can I say.

Actually I was offline while at work from 1:3-9:00pm today 

I was working on my website so I got the e-mail about your reply so I had to check out what you said


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! You are about as bad as me. I am on from 7:30 - 5:00 at work then I check when I get home at 6:00 then after feeding at 7:00 then again before bed.... hubby says he is going to set up 2 cameras in the house and he would be able to see what I do all day. One in the barn and one at the computer....LOL!

Talk to you all on Sunday - I am going out of town tommorrow morning and then back Sunday early afternoon!

Toodles all


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

uh oh will you servive for that long without checking?


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

allison, i am sitting her chuckling about your conundrum. do you realize what mischief you have gotten into since sept (i think that is when you said you started to acquire your menagerie)???? and now maybe a kidding out of sanctioned 'wedlock'????? and a goat who sits like a dog??? hunters who invade your yard???? etc etc. you have having quite a time out there, for sure. enjoy. my grandfather used to say, 'it's a great life if you don't weaken'....so stay strong and keep us all posted on what happens NEXT in your world. :lol:  :ROFL: :rope:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If Daisy is bigger than my Binky....then I EXPECT you to be reporting that she had triplets!! And the ultrasound may have shown 2 but their could have been a "kid in hiding"!...Bink is due 1-23 at the latest and hoping for at least twins as she twinned her first time. Can't wait to see her! And your lil' pygmy Chloe is just precious!! Mine tend to "sit" the later they get into their pregnancies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I am back from my weekend, and back at work - 

Things look ok, and I think maybe I was just panicing - After really looking at these other pics of goats that are prego - She is alot bigger then most - but she is a tiny little girl - So I guess suprises may happen! LOL!

Thank you all and hopefully within a couple days I will have pics for you~

Allison


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have never seen them sit like dogsLOL!I have only seen them wag their tails.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think that I have seen Binky.

I am going to measure daisy tonight so that I can tell you how tall of a girl she is. But she is SHORT! LOL!

I talked with hubby and he is bringing the camera home tonight for me.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i have a couple of does that when they get really big like that they will sit like a dog to. they look so funny.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OK I took pics tonight of Daisy and she is SWOLLEN and even more open. If you look at the pics of Sara's ND that she was wondering if she was prego - her "cha cha" sits kind of tucked in... Well Daisy's is really round from the flesh colored all around and now open about 1/4 - 1/2 inch. I went to scratch her belly to check to see if she was uddering up, and she is not.

But, she did spread her legs and just let me scratch the belly. It was so cute. She is used to being milked though so that helps.

I will post "cha cha" pics tomorrow along with arial views of her!

My poor DH is going to die when he down loads the pics to send to me and they are of a "cha cha". I didn't tell him what I was taking pics of! Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :ROFL: :ROFL: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With the description you gave, her being rounded out...I would say that she'll deliver in like a month instead of 2. Tilly was like that for 2-3 weeks before she delivered. You'll have to let us know your hubbys reaction to those pics.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Lets just say he WAS NOT AMUSED!!!! 

I personally found great humor when I got a phone call from him asking what in the H*&& I was taking pics of her cha-cha for!

I was laughing!!!!!!!

He said that he will shrink them for me and I should have them tonight when he gets home from work. It would be really funny if those pics accidently ended up on his screen saver on his computer at work - ROTFLMAO!

It looks like she has a golfball in there trying to come out, as it is rounded outward like that instead of sunk in.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

let's hope he is not a vengeful person...... :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was laughing so hard here at work when he "let me have it" this morning!!! Thank goodness we own the business where he works!!!

I know his brother is giving him all kinds of "raz" over it!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

My does always area little bit "open" about a month before. The swelling will go down and then come back up again. There are days where the vulva opens up a little and you can see a little pink up to six weeks before they are reasy to kid. Perfectly normal for my goats. Kt could be kids just moving around and pushing on the cervix or something.
beth


----------

